# Glass catfish an betta??!!



## Sparklycharley (Mar 14, 2015)

Has anyone put glass catfish and bettas together I currently have them in my communal tank but considering putting them in with Simon my betta lol I have 2 glass catfish and my betta lives on his own currently but will the catfish nip him or make him angry ?


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Glass catfish are very peaceful. I'd be more worried about the betta bothering and stressing them especially if he's bubble nesting. They both occupy the upper regions of the aquarium and might compete for food at times. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

What size tank is your betta in, as I do know they need quite a large footprint? Glass catfish really prefer to be in large schools so if you only have two, it's highly advisable you add several more. I have read they are very peaceful and rather timid. However, they are also very sensitive and if your betta tank is uncycled (majority of betta tanks seem to be this way), I would not recommend putting them together.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Glass cats are extremely peaceful and shy. Unless your Betta is equally peaceful it might not be the best situation. They also require larger tanks as they can get up to 3" in length. I loved mine but I kept them in shoals which seemed to make them more comfortable and active.

I agree with LBF that they require a large footprint aquarium (mine were in 55 and 75) and a shoal. I always kept the recommended 10+. 

I think they are about the most interesting of fish and the more you have the more interesting they become. 

BTW, I forget, what size is your tank?


----------

